# shooting a hinge ??? dont be scared



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

im seeing more and more people that are scared :scared: to let down while they use a hinge...you must practice this in a safe place.. and when you get out of your comfort zone LET DOWN .... its that simple...


----------



## Rage76 (May 9, 2009)

It's some times your best shot is letting down , and ya with a back tension release its a little spooky but keep pressure on index finger and you'll be fine!!!!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Rage76 said:


> It's some times your best shot is letting down...


Yep! and it's usually the hardest shot in archery. At least for stubborn knuckleheads like me. 

Good post Mike! :thumbs_up


----------

